# Windshield Ding Repair Kits



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Can anyone recommend one they have used that is reasonable in cost? 

Say under 250?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't get your hopes up with those products.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Don't get your hopes up with those products.


 
Why not? If you have experience with a particular kit, positive or negative, please share.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I had one a couple of years ago, stopped by the local auto glass place, waited a little bit while they took care of some paper work, am almost certain that it cost me something like $10 or $20, and it still looks good. Don't know if that is a typical price, but assume so, at least there, because I don't know the guy well enough to think that he cut the price for me.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

I am looking for a kit to purchase. Its 50 bucks a wack around my parts. I am sure there is cheaper, but I am looking for a new hobby.

Looking for full kit recommendations.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

you mean for a windshield damage/ding? Like glass windshield?? In FL state law replaced them for free. Done they have that in Tx?


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

noquacks said:


> you mean for a windshield damage/ding? Like glass windshield?? In FL state law replaced them for free. Done they have that in Tx?


Nothing is free...it may appear that way but as my agent has told me, they add up in the background and the insurance company uses them against you after too many in one year.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I witnessed Autoglass technician working on a car in front of my office. He spent about an hour, with PERFECT results. You could NOT tell there was a ding. You will NEVER get anywhere close with "kits" and I used them quite a few times.
Amazed, I asked him how much. $40.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> I witnessed Autoglass technician working on a car in front of my office. He spent about an hour, with PERFECT results. You could NOT tell there was a ding. You will NEVER get anywhere close with "kits" and I used them quite a few times.
> Amazed, I asked him how much. $40.


 
Well all I can tell you was each time I have had one done, the guy pulls out a dremel tool, drills the ding to the plastic layer, cleans it and then uses the other items in his KIT to fill the star or ding with solution.

Nothing fancy about it at all.


----------



## jsams (Jun 13, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but the info is bad. DIY windshield repair kits do work and give very similar results. The only difference between the kit you buy at auto zone for $10 and the one the glass shops use is the quality of the tools. The diy are made from cheap plastic and work once and the pro kits are made much better and most of the pieces are reused over and over. I have done this several times with great success (some repairs are 3 years old and still nearly invisible).


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

jsams said:


> I know this is an old thread but the info is bad. DIY windshield repair kits do work and give very similar results. The only difference between the kit you buy at auto zone for $10 and the one the glass shops use is the quality of the tools. The diy are made from cheap plastic and work once and the pro kits are made much better and most of the pieces are reused over and over. I have done this several times with great success (some repairs are 3 years old and still nearly invisible).


 
Thanks for your post! Yes I was looking at the more expensive "pro" kits, not the one shot stuff.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

digitalplumber said:


> Nothing is free...it may appear that way but as my agent has told me, they add up in the background and the insurance company uses them against you after too many in one year.


"too may in a year"?? geez, do you drive to work always, every day, 20 feet behind a rock hauler? 

Mine WAS free, but I dont have damaged windshields every month- of course theyll limit how many you get "free"- drove my civic for years with a ding in glass until I "cashed in" for my free windshield- Tell your agent to quit scaring you . If youve paid your bills, you deserve a free one- just done abuse it of course.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

noquacks said:


> "too may in a year"?? geez, do you drive to work always, every day, 20 feet behind a rock hauler?
> 
> Mine WAS free, but I dont have damaged windshields every month- of course theyll limit how many you get "free"- drove my civic for years with a ding in glass until I "cashed in" for my free windshield- Tell your agent to quit scaring you . If youve paid your bills, you deserve a free one- just done abuse it of course.


Trust me they are not free! With 4 cars in the family it would pay for itself. Lots of construction here in Houston, although the last 2 we got, we were no where near haulers.

Thanks!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I used the Permatex repair kit on a small rock star ding about 4 years ago. It was pretty much undetectable after I did the repair and looks just as good today. Cost like $15 IIRC.


----------

